# Podere Salicotto | Tuscany



## Blake Bowden (Jul 23, 2018)

Another video from our Italy trip. I asked the owners of our B&B for permission to fly, which they granted, so I put together this short promo video for them...


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 23, 2018)

Are you being contracted out by real estate agencies or otherwise? You do good work and could make it a lucrative business.


----------



## Matt L (Jul 23, 2018)

That's beautiful. I've spent a lot of time in Sicily. My Grandparents were born there and I have a bunch of family there.  I've never been north of Rome.  I need to get out more.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 7, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Are you being contracted out by real estate agencies or otherwise? You do good work and could make it a lucrative business.



Thanks! Yes, I've done some real estate work


----------

